# Using RT/LT vs. FA,F1,etc.....



## skorkfranks (Jul 24, 2009)

Is there any set rule when to use modifiers F1, F2 versus RT and LT when coding for the hand/fingers? Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a hand surgeon and the "F" modifiers are frequently used and paid without a hitch.  As for RT/LT, I use these for carpal tunnel sugery (as an example) to denote which hand.  If it's a bilateral procedure, it becomes carrier specific (in my case) and I use RT/LT or 50...whichever they prefer.


----------



## kevbshields (Jul 24, 2009)

Basic rule:  Code the greatest degree of specificity.  I always interpreted that to include the F, T modifiers as well.  When the information is available, I can find no logical reason to defer to more general modifiers (50, RT, etc).

I'm not sure this helps, but hope so.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 24, 2009)

I use the F and T modifier's for my fractures because if you are dealing with more that one digit the claim will probably deny as duplicate if you aren't more specific.


----------



## skorkfranks (Jul 24, 2009)

*RT/LT versus F and T modifiers*

So I could use an "F" modifier if say the Doc repairs fractures to the metacarpals of the left long and ring finger or the metacarpalphalangeal joints? This is where I get hung up. Thank you all for your help!!


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 24, 2009)

skorkfranks said:


> So I could use an "F" modifier if say the Doc repairs fractures to the metacarpals of the left long and ring finger or the metacarpalphalangeal joints? This is where I get hung up. Thank you all for your help!!



Yes, you would use F2 and F3, i'm assuming the long finger is the middle finger ?


----------

